# LaTeX on Forum and Wiki



## pjk (Jan 25, 2010)

You can now use LaTeX to render images of different types of mathematical symbols on the forum, as well as on the wiki. 

LaTeX is a mathematical typesetting system - it basically allows you to format math on the forum/wiki much easier and much more clear. It's a very flexible system, and renders images based off the parameters that are input into the [noparse]\( parameter \)[/noparse] tags (see below).

For example:

```
[noparse]
[math]ax^2 + bx + c = 0[/math]

[math]e=mc^2[/math]

[math]x=\frac{-b\pm\sqrt{b^2-4ac}}{2a}[/math]

[math]{8! \times 3^7 \times 12! \times 2^{10}} \approx 4.33 \times 10^{19}[/math]
[/noparse]
```
Will output:
\( ax^2 + bx + c = 0 \)

\( e=mc^2 \)

\( x=\frac{-b\pm\sqrt{b^2-4ac}}{2a} \)

\( {8! \times 3^7 \times 12! \times 2^{10}} \approx 4.33 \times 10^{19} \)

For use on the forum, the output image is linkable, and if clicked, it shows the parameter used to render to image. Additionally, the alt text of the image shows the parameter as well, so alternatively you can simply hover over the image to see the parameter used.

You can find more examples and further details here. 

To use it on the wiki, simply use:

```
<math>parameter</math>
```
You can read more about LaTeX on the wiki here. The syntax is the same used on the forum is the same as on the wiki (both are LaTeX), but the tags are slightly different (< > versus [ ]). On the wiki, the images aren't clickable and don't show alt text, however.

Enjoy.


----------



## Muesli (Jan 25, 2010)

Cool. Now I can look even smarter whilst not knowing what I'm on about.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 25, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Cool. Now I can look even smarter whilst not knowing what I'm on about.



Exactly


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 25, 2010)

\( e^{yay}! \)
You get, like, \( \infty \) coolness points.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 25, 2010)

\( {This} \) \( {is} \) \( {cool} \)

\( {Lol} \) \( {you} \) \( {can} \) \( {type} \) \( {words} \) \( {aswell} \)


----------



## JBCM627 (Jan 25, 2010)

\( 
\mathcal{H}\infty\Re\wedge y!
\)

The popups (when you click some tex) don't work in Standard Blue (the latex.js isn't being included, it looks like...)


----------



## pjk (Jan 25, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> \(
> \mathcal{H}\infty\Re\wedge y!
> \)
> 
> The popups (when you click some tex) don't work in Standard Blue (the latex.js isn't being included, it looks like...)


Standard blue has very few mods (compared to the default theme), and most of the features I announce here do not apply to Standard blue (yes, you're right, latex.js isn't included in the Standard blue theme). I do it for a reason: for people who want to remain plain and standard. However, I just added latex.js to the standard blue theme for you .

Speaking of themes, I'm planning to start working on a pretty large upgrade of Speedsolving.com, which would basically include a whole renovation of the site, and would bring tons of new features, speed, usability, etc. I want to start in the next month or two, but it may be delayed until summer or longer.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jan 25, 2010)

pjk said:


> JBCM627 said:
> 
> 
> > \(
> ...


\( pjk (ftw)+1 \)


----------



## TMOY (Jan 25, 2010)

You can also write mathematical statements 

\( \]\newtheorem{theo}{Theorem} \begin{theo}When you disassemble a Rubik's Cube and reassemble it randomly, the probability of getting a solvable state is $\frac 1{12}$. \end{theo}\[ \)


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 25, 2010)

\( 

Cool^{awesome}!
\)


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 25, 2010)

\( \pi^\infty cool forum feature(ness...)=this \)


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 25, 2010)

\( so + Prooo = D \)


----------



## Forte (Jan 25, 2010)

\( \int_{\pi}^{9000} \sin x\, dx \)

funfun


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 25, 2010)

\( IamPostingLikeThis^! \)

\( \approx IamWEB \ \)


----------



## JBCM627 (Jan 25, 2010)

pjk said:


> Speaking of themes, I'm planning to start working on a pretty large upgrade of Speedsolving.com, which would basically include a whole renovation of the site, and would bring tons of new features, speed, usability, etc.


Cool. Looking forward to it 



TMOY said:


> You can also write mathematical statements
> 
> \( \]\newtheorem{theo}{Theorem} \begin{theo}When you disassemble a Rubik's Cube and reassemble it randomly, the probability of getting a solvable state is $\frac 1{12}$. \end{theo}\[ \)



You can also correct people's theorems by providing real life counterexamples:

\( \]
\newtheorem{theo}{Example}
\begin{theo}
When Frank Morris disassembles a Rubik's Cube and reassembles it randomly, the probability of him getting a solvable state is $\frac{1}{1}$.
\end{theo}
\begin{theo}
When Chuck Norris disassembles a Rubik's Cube and reassembles it randomly, the probability of him getting a solvable state is $\frac{1}{0}$.
\end{theo}
\[ \)


----------



## Muesli (Jan 25, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> TMOY said:
> 
> 
> > You can also write mathematical statements
> ...



\( \]\newtheorem{theo}{Example} \begin{theo}When Frank Morris diassembles a Rubik's Cube and reassembles it randomly, the probability of getting a solved state is $\frac 1{1}$. \end{theo}\[ \)

FTFY


----------



## shelley (Jan 26, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> \( {This} \) \( {is} \) \( {cool} \)
> 
> \( {Lol} \) \( {you} \) \( {can} \) \( {type} \) \( {words} \) \( {aswell} \)





iSpinz said:


> \(
> 
> Cool^{awesome}!
> \)





dillonbladez said:


> \( so + Prooo = D \)





IamWEB said:


> \( IamPostingLikeThis^! \)
> 
> \( \approx IamWEB \ \)



Please keep stuff like this to the Sandbox. If you want to use this new feature, learn to use LaTeX and learn when to use it appropriately. LaTeX is for typesetting mathematical expressions and not a new toy to make your text all fancy. Like with the facepalm emote, we will be giving infractions for gratuitous/inappropriate use of LaTeX as we see fit.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 26, 2010)

shelley said:


> Please keep stuff like this to the Sandbox. If you want to use this new feature, learn to use LaTeX and learn when to use it appropriately. LaTeX is for typesetting mathematical expressions and not a new toy to make your text all fancy. Like with the facepalm emote, we will be giving infractions for gratuitous/inappropriate use of LaTeX as we see fit.


\( @shellie: \) Agreed. But I think this thread is a fine place to express your LaTeX glee.


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 26, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Please keep stuff like this to the Sandbox. If you want to use this new feature, learn to use LaTeX and learn when to use it appropriately. LaTeX is for typesetting mathematical expressions and not a new toy to make your text all fancy. Like with the facepalm emote, we will be giving infractions for gratuitous/inappropriate use of LaTeX as we see fit.
> ...




Other than these posts I would hope to that this doesn't become a regular thing, not even for a little while.


----------



## Caedus (Jan 26, 2010)

I have a feeling that this may become the next facepalm... Horribly overused and abused.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jan 26, 2010)

I doubt it. I expect/hope that most people forget it exists, except those people who actually know how to use it. The big difference between this and facepalm is that there is a practical use for LaTeX that can't really be satisfied without it.

To second what Shelley said, don't put text in LaTeX. It really looks terrible and silly. If you're going to use LaTeX, take the time to learn what it's actually useful for.

But anyway...thanks Pat!


----------



## It3ration (Jan 26, 2010)

Latex ftw!


----------



## Faz (Jan 29, 2010)

\( test \)


----------



## Logan (Jan 29, 2010)

\( This^Makes + everything > before! \)


----------

